# Oil filters



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

For anyone intersted, the Puralator one filter is bigger then the stocker. I'd been using Nissan filters, but I didn't have any on the shelf and the parts department was closed. So I used the trusty Puralators and it's freaken longer then the stocker. Nice huh.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Does it have an anti-drainback valve in it though?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Does it have an anti-drainback valve in it though?


Yup. http://www.pureoil.com/pureone.htm


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Caveman*, how does its size compare to a Wix 51356 or a NAPA Gold 1356 (same filter). Of all the ones I've seen to date which are replacements for Nissan 15208-9E000, this one is the largest and is awfully well made.

I stear clear of Pure-One and Mobil 1 filters. Their high-efficiency media is on the restrictive side and in some high-RPM applications there have been damaging pressure spikes and oil starvation problems. Not sure if the 2.5L would be susceptible to that sort of thing or not.

Also, see:

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=001060

and 

http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=000910#000000


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

caveman said:


> Yup. http://www.pureoil.com/pureone.htm


Good deal. I'm staying with OEM Nissan filters. I haven't heard of anyone complain about them at all.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"I'm staying with OEM Nissan filters. I haven't heard of anyone complain about them at all."_

If you can get them at a discounted price of $4 or so each, they're probably pretty good, especially if you don't go too long between changes (no more than 5,000 miles).

But, the OEM filter(s) I cut apart had cardboard endcaps. That's _not_ a high quality design feature. They weren't the cheap, cereal box cardboard that Fram uses. The pieces were thicker and seemed to have a lot more resin in them ... but I'd still prefer steel.

Take a peak at the Wix/NAPA Gold before ruling them out.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I just bought a Wix (NAPA Gold) #1356 filter for my car. Geez, what did those idiots do? they SHRUNK it!! 

Maybe I'll just pick up a supply of Nissan OEM filters?


----------



## 02platrex (Aug 20, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> I just bought a Wix (NAPA Gold) #1356 filter for my car. Geez, what did those idiots do? they SHRUNK it!!
> 
> Maybe I'll just pick up a supply of Nissan OEM filters?



i use OEM filters on the maxima, but i always put amsoil filters in my WRX.

i'd highly reccomend checking them out, they also make great synthetic gear oil and motor oils.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the Amsoil filters are a Hastings/Baldwin filter with a high-efficiency media. Not a bad choice, I suppose.

I'll have to see how the Purolators compare, price-wise to OEM Nissan. Maybe if I buy the Nissan filters a bunch at a time I'll be able to get them for $4 per filter, or so.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

walmarts filters are purolators right? im switching from fram to supertech/walmart. gray is better looking than orange anyway.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

WalMart filters are Champion Lab filters ... the same manufacturer as Lee, STP, Bosch, K&N, Mobil 1 and probably a couple other filters which slip my mind right now.

HOWEVER, all the filters above are made to different specs. Different canister thickness, baseplates, anti-drain back valves and filtration media.

But yes, I would take a Walmart "Supertech" filter over a Fram anyday. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> WalMart filters are Champion Lab filters ... the same manufacturer as Lee, STP, Bosch, K&N, Mobil 1 and probably a couple other filters which slip my mind right now.
> 
> HOWEVER, all the filters above are made to different specs. Different canister thickness, baseplates, anti-drain back valves and filtration media.
> 
> ...


 Any worries on K+N filters? I used them for a long time on my other cars, but with the Z I'm not sure what to use. Seems like so many different brands use the same filter anymore, not sure which is which. It's too confusing. Lets just say I tend to hit fuel cut a lot and so need an adequate filter for medium/high flow useage.


----------

